# Anyone used Progesterone to lengthen short LP?



## iprayforbump

Hi, I'm new here so forgive me if I'm repeating a former post. I have been trying to conceive for 3 months and have been noticing my leuteal phase has been 10 or 11 days. I finally called my doctor and she said I should try progesterone. She says it's in pill form but you insert it vaginally twice a day 4 days after I get a positive on my OPK. Has anyone else used progesterone to lengthen their luteal phase? If so, how did it work? Any comments would put me more at ease. Thank you!


----------



## caroleb73

Hi, my doc gave me progesterone tablets last month as she said it can help a pregnancy stick if we are luckily enough to fertilize the egg. I took them orally 3 times a day for 14 days and although my LP is normally 14 days (cycle is 26) this time it was 16 days so a 28 day cycle overall.

I know of other ladies on here who are prescribed progesterone cream. Basically i think there are many different ways of taking this to treat different things like lengthening the LP or help with the thickness of the lining.

I would say be prepared for some side effects, I had slight nausea, bloating, sore bbs and feeling tired. This did subside though after 1 week of taking it.

Here is a link to some info 

https://www.gettingpregnant.co.uk/fertility_drugs/progesterone.html

Hope this helps and good luck:hugs:


----------



## iprayforbump

Ha I have to start this while on vacation...I hope the bloating thing doesn't happen! That will look real cute in a bikini! Oh well, it will be worth it in the end. Carol...by lengthening your LP did you get pregnant or is it still a process?


----------



## ummar

Hi iprayforbump,

The doctors never prescribed me progesterone even though I told them I have what seems like a Luteal Phase Defect.

I would spot with a brownish/reddish discharge for a few days before my period and this would start less than 9-11 days after ovulation. I was convinced I wasn't getting/sustaining a pregnancy because of it.

I ordered some natural progesterone cream online and used that one month but it didn't make much of a difference. Maybe it wasn't strong enough and maybe I wasn't applying enough of it.

Anyhow, I am now pregnant despite this LPD problem. Basically, I started with some light spotting which then disappeared over 3-4 days, presumably as the pregnancy hormones increased day by day in my system.

I am now at about 7 weeks. I just wanted to tell you this story because while you're right to seek a remedy, don't stop trying to get pregnant in the meantime. Who knows, your body might surprise you and defy any LPD.

Take care


----------



## iprayforbump

Thanks ummar, that gives me a lot of hope! :flower:


----------



## leesa73

I just wanted to share my progesterone experience...

I had a short LP - only 9 days, one month I eeked out 10 days. I was charting on FF and I printed those charts out and brought them to my gynie. I also let her know that I'd had a very very faint line the cycle before but got AF like the next day. She suggested the progesterone suppositories - 200mg at night before I went to bed. 

I was already 5dpo when I had my appt, so I started them that night. The next day I was a little nauseous and felt hung over. But ever since then I've been fine.

I must have already been pg when I started taking them, and 6 days later I had my bfp! I need to stay on them til week 11 or 12, when the placenta starts taking over making the progesterone.

So, they do work! FX'd for you! :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I just wanted to chime in here. I have had a few issues, one being that I wasn't ovulating on my own. Clomid got me ovulating but I was spotting before my period and I felt my temp was falling too soon. I finally insisted on getting my progesterone levels checked on my 3rd Clomid cycle and they were low. Got them checked on the 4th clomid cycle and they were low again. I had to take a break from the clomid and ovulated on my own the next time, low again. On my 4th clomid cycle and my first natural cycle I had gotten pink lines on IC tests (they were a little odd but definitely a line and definitely pink, not an evap). I should add that my spotting didn't start when it usually did for those 2 cycles with suspected chemical pregnancies.

On my 4th clomid cycle I got 1 positive test, then negatives after that and got the progesterone prescription and started it the night after that first positive test. I had started spotting by then. I kept spotting while I took them and my BBT temp rebounded but I didn't get positive tests and a blood test 4 days later was negative.

On my first natural cycle I got 1 questionably positive test (line appeared after the time limit... DH saw it on the counter an hour after I took it). So I took another test that evening and got something. I got 2-3 more lines on subsequent tests but started spotting and didn't bother with the progesterone (temp had already started to drop).

On this cycle I ovulated late but am seeing a different doctor. He had me come in for the blood test at 5dpo then when that result came back low, he put me right on the progesterone. I'm really hoping its all I need to get my BFP. Otherwise its going to get a little expensive.

Here were my progesterone blood test results (US figures: a 10 is the minimum they want to see for a natural cycle, 15 for a medically stimulated cycle, anything above 3 is considered ovulatory). Blood should be checked at 7dpo.
Clomid round 3: 6.5 (taken at 5dpo)
Clomid round 4: 8.8 (taken at 8dpo)
Natural round 1: 6.9 (taken at 7dpo)
Natural round 2: 4.2 (taken at 5dpo)

I'm taking the 200mg vaginal suppository once at night. The form the progesterone is administered in does make a huge difference. Some forms have minimal impact on the blood progesterone level or no effect on the BBT. As you can see on this cycle and 2 cycles ago, when I take the progesterone suppository, my temp definitely goes up.

leesa - I have to say your story has helped me keep my hope up for this cycle! I'm really hoping it works just as simply/easily for me as it did for you!


----------



## iprayforbump

I'm glad I'm not alone here. Lisa you've really been through a lot. I'm really hoping the progesterone helps both of us get our BFP's this month. I don't spot early I just full on get AF at 10 or 11 DPO. :growlmad: I also hoping this is somehow still due to birth control getting out of my system (I went off of it at the end of April and was on it for 9 years). Who knows...hope this works!:thumbup:


----------

